# Do you have "home occupation permit"???



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I have been wondering if I really need a "Home Occupation Permit" or not.
I 've read some threads saying it's not required if you don't have your customers to your home.
So I made a contact the Revenue Division in my city. I told them I wouldn't have anyone to come to my house for the business, but I was told I still need this permit. Since I was told so, I am going to apply for this, but I am just wondering if anybody here also has this permit?! Or if there's anyone from Sacramento, I would like to hear if they have.

Thank you.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Different rules probably apply to different towns. If they said you need a permit...then you need a permit. It's up to you if you want to take a chance not getting one.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Ed is right, each location is different. I called my municipality and they asked a few questions, and said I did not need one (for my township). If my township said I did need one, I would have gotten one. To me, it's just not worth the headache if something goes wrong. I don't ask for trouble. =)

Good luck to you. =)


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

hey reirei I see youre in sac too.. I would recommend going to a class from Greater Sacramento Small Business Development Center (SBDC) serving Sacramento, El Dorado & South Yolo Counties and after that intro beginning to business class you have to take you can schedule an appointment with a counselor for free! I went and talked to mine yesterday and it was incredibly valuable info all for free.. But to answer your question I believe it is based on your city, you can check out calgold.ca.gov and type in t shirt sales or whatever youre doing and get an idea for what you need.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you, Todd.
I think I am going to apply for the home occupation permit soon.


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

Youre welcome, I would still recommend an appointment with a counselor.. not that your dont know everything about running your business or anything


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Todd, I've used my local Small Business Development Center, and think it is great that you recommended your local office. After I had the first "group" meeting, I was allowed to have one to one meetings with my advisor via phone, email, or in the office - whenever I needed. 

I can't say enough good stuff about that service. For leads, contacts, marketing, info, websites, taxes, biz reg, just everything, they helped with it all. Unreal. And since they are specific to my region, they knew what I needed to do to set up, operate and succeed in my local area. 

I just wanted to say how great it is that you recommended them. I think they are the most under-utilized free resource going. Well, free as in paid for by our taxes, and I always like to say, you already paid, might as well *use* the services!!!


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Kelly,
Glad to hear you love the SBDC too!! Because i really can't get over how big of a service this is for relatively nothing (the 40 dollar intro to business class is the only pre req) I mean advice from a lawyer, business counselor, and webpage designer can run $50-$200+ an hour!! I guess I'm just so excited I had to share


----------

